# Video Outputs Don't Stick



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

After I select all the video resolutions that my Pioneer Kuro plasma supports (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p) on my Premiere, they all deselect themselves after a few hours except the 1080i. If I select auto detect, it wants to lock on 1080i even though my TV supports all resolutions. I never had this problem with the Tivo HD (using native mode) nor with Direct TV DVR (i.e., HR20). Is this a bug or am I the only one having this problem? Should I return my Premiere for another or wait for a software update?


----------



## MichaelJHuman (Aug 3, 2005)

I have not had a chance to fully test this sort of thing. I know, in the past, you could not power cycle your TV with a Tivo connected, depending on your receiver, because the loss of the HDMI sink (TV,) would cause Tivo to alter it's output resolution.

This was a general issue with HDMI, and how receiver's implement HDMI repeating.

I assume you are using HDMI. And if so, is it connected through a receiver, and what brand/model is it?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

MichaelJHuman said:


> I have not had a chance to fully test this sort of thing. I know, in the past, you could not power cycle your TV with a Tivo connected, depending on your receiver, because the loss of the HDMI sink (TV,) would cause Tivo to alter it's output resolution.
> 
> This was a general issue with HDMI, and how receiver's implement HDMI repeating.
> 
> I assume you are using HDMI. And if so, is it connected through a receiver, and what brand/model is it?


For a day now my Pre stayed on 720P as i first set it up..no problems with that using a HDMI cable to a HDTV that can take 1080i.


----------



## MichaelJHuman (Aug 3, 2005)

lessd said:


> For a day now my Pre stayed on 720P as i first set it up..no problems with that using a HDMI cable to a HDTV that can take 1080i.


Right. I would expect problems with a receiver (AVR) in the signal path. I would expect it to work perfectly with no receiver in the signal path.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

MichaelJHuman said:


> I have not had a chance to fully test this sort of thing. I know, in the past, you could not power cycle your TV with a Tivo connected, depending on your receiver, because the loss of the HDMI sink (TV,) would cause Tivo to alter it's output resolution.
> 
> This was a general issue with HDMI, and how receiver's implement HDMI repeating.
> 
> I assume you are using HDMI. And if so, is it connected through a receiver, and what brand/model is it?


I am using HDMI and the receiver is in the signal path. It is a Denon 2809ci. I never had a problem with the Tivo HD nor the Direct TV HR 20 when I used this same receiver.


----------



## MichaelJHuman (Aug 3, 2005)

sghrush said:


> I am using HDMI and the receiver is in the signal path. It is a Denon 2809ci. I never had a problem with the Tivo HD nor the Direct TV HR 20 when I used this same receiver.


It's too bad you are seeing some problems now. I got the Premier to hopefully fix all my audio issues, and it did that. So they fix some stuff, and break other stuff...that's the way it seems to go with HDMI - it's complexity was apparently too high for everyone to get on the same page.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

MichaelJHuman said:


> It's too bad you are seeing some problems now. I got the Premier to hopefully fix all my audio issues, and it did that. So they fix some stuff, and break other stuff...that's the way it seems to go with HDMI - it's complexity was apparently too high for everyone to get on the same page.


It sounds like you are thinking it is a bug? If so, I am thinking the same thing. Yet, I am puzzled as to why there are not more complaints about this? Perhaps we will see more complaints as the number of Premiere purchases increase? I am comtemplating exchanging it at BB for another one and see if that solves the problem? Another interesting note pointing toward a bug: when I select "auto" under video output, it only selects 1080i and cites that is my TV's preference. However, being that my TV is a Pioneer Kuro, this could not be the case since it supports ALL resolutions. Let us ponder...


----------



## MichaelJHuman (Aug 3, 2005)

For kicks, try it without the receiver in the signal path. You could have to hook up a separate cable for audio. A pain, I admit.

Another option, if your receiver can convert component to HDMI, is to hook it to your receiver with component. I have run that way and video quality was totally acceptable.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

MichaelJHuman said:


> For kicks, try it without the receiver in the signal path. You could have to hook up a separate cable for audio. A pain, I admit.
> 
> Another option, if your receiver can convert component to HDMI, is to hook it to your receiver with component. I have run that way and video quality was totally acceptable.


I have it hooked via HDMI. I called Tivo Support and they claimed I was the first one to report this and that it was not a known bug in R&D. I troubleshooted on my own by turning off several HDMI "handshakes" within the receiver and TV but this did not help.

Considering all the aforementioned, I am exchanging the Premiere at BB for another one and see if this resolves the issue. Perhaps I got a bad box? More to come...


----------



## RoundTuit (Dec 29, 2006)

I had a similar problem. I checked 1080i and 1080p/24 and did the three thumbs up. However, the next day I noticed that it was back to Auto Detect with 1080i only.

Also, since the "Native" option we had on the S3 seems to have been removed, am I to assume that in order to achieve the same result as Native that I should check all output formats? I prefer to have my receiver or monitor do the up conversion.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

RoundTuit said:


> I had a similar problem. I checked 1080i and 1080p/24 and did the three thumbs up. However, the next day I noticed that it was back to Auto Detect with 1080i only.
> 
> Also, since the "Native" option we had on the S3 seems to have been removed, am I to assume that in order to achieve the same result as Native that I should check all output formats? I prefer to have my receiver or monitor do the up conversion.


It sounds like it is a software bug. You are experiencing the exact same thing I am. It always goes back to auto detect with 1080i no matter what I do.

I exchanged my Premiere for a new one today but the problem still exists. To an answer your question, yes, you must select all formats in order to be 100% native on the Premiere. I wish the Premier had the "native" option that the Tivo HD. I bet this problem would go away if it did.


----------



## RoundTuit (Dec 29, 2006)

When I went back to select all of the video output formats to simulate the Native option, I noticed there was an Info screen that explains all of this very well. I guess next time I should just be more observant. However, there is still the issue with those settings sticking.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

RoundTuit said:


> When I went back to select all of the video output formats to simulate the Native option, I noticed there was an Info screen that explains all of this very well. I guess next time I should just be more observant. However, there is still the issue with those settings sticking.


Exactly. They don't stick.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sghrush said:


> It sounds like it is a software bug. You are experiencing the exact same thing I am. It always goes back to auto detect with 1080i no matter what I do.
> 
> I exchanged my Premiere for a new one today but the problem still exists. To an answer your question, yes, you must select all formats in order to be 100% native on the Premiere. I wish the Premier had the "native" option that the Tivo HD. I bet this problem would go away if it did.


The problem is probably caused by one of the devices in the video chain. At least based on my experience with the Premiere so far. The only time I have had the resolution setting change is after a restart from the firmware updates. And then it was only when I was running the HDMi through HDMi 1.1 devices. When the entire HDMI chain was HDMI 1.3 it was always fine.
And for those Premiers running through my HDMI 1.1 devices, they will all accept up to 1080P24 but I have to manually tell it that it will accept them, especially 1080P24.

I'll have to pull out an HDMI 1.2 switch to see if that changes things. But I can't change out my Algolith Flea which HDMI 1.1. It could even be the Algolith Flea. I'm not really sure but it's really no issue for me until there is a siftware update and it reboots. Then I can go into the menu to change it accordingly.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> The problem is probably caused by one of the devices in the video chain. At least based on my experience with the Premiere so far. The only time I have had the resolution setting change is after a restart from the firmware updates. And then it was only when I was running the HDMi through HDMi 1.1 devices. When the entire HDMI chain was HDMI 1.3 it was always fine.
> And for those Premiers running through my HDMI 1.1 devices, they will all accept up to 1080P24 but I have to manually tell it that it will accept them, especially 1080P24.
> 
> I'll have to pull out an HDMI 1.2 switch to see if that changes things. But I can't change out my Algolith Flea which HDMI 1.1. It could even be the Algolith Flea. I'm not really sure but it's really no issue for me until there is a siftware update and it reboots. Then I can go into the menu to change it accordingly.


Everything in my HDMI chain is 1.3. I wonder if there is a problem with auto detect? I am always turning the auto detect off but somehow it keeps turning back on and selecting only 1080i. The auto detect does not appear to be fully functional, because if it was, it would automatically detect all resolutions since that is what my TV supports. I bet removing the auto detect function would resolve this problem? I never had this problem with the Tivo HD but then again I think it was HDMI 1.1.?


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a CRT HDTV that supports all resolutions up to 1080i, but my TiVo keeps unchecking everything but 480p. I'm running HDMI through a Yamaha receiver and have no other options, so I really hope this is just a software bug that will be resolved quickly.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

CubsWin said:


> I have a CRT HDTV that supports all resolutions up to 1080i, but my TiVo keeps unchecking everything but 480p. I'm running HDMI through a Yamaha receiver and have no other options, so I really hope this is just a software bug that will be resolved quickly.


Upon initial power up, many Yamaha receivers do not perform the proper handshake with the display to determine supported resolutions. Instead, the Yamaha reports 480p as the only supported resolution over HDMI, and the TiVo adjusts its output setting to reflect that.

On newer Yamaha receivers, changing "Monitor Check" to "SKIP" from "YES" in the Advanced Setup Menu will eliminate this behavior (See pg 124 of the V3900 manual). Note this menu can't be accessed via the Yamaha's GUI; you have to turn off the main power button on the front of the unit, then turn it on again while holding down the "Straight" button on the unit.

On older Yamaha receivers, the only workaround for this issue is to turn on the TV at least 10-15 seconds before the receiver.



sghrush said:


> Everything in my HDMI chain is 1.3. I wonder if there is a problem with auto detect? I am always turning the auto detect off but somehow it keeps turning back on and selecting only 1080i. The auto detect does not appear to be fully functional, because if it was, it would automatically detect all resolutions since that is what my TV supports. I bet removing the auto detect function would resolve this problem? I never had this problem with the Tivo HD but then again I think it was HDMI 1.1.?


The Autodetect option is supposed to select the "best" resolution for the display and disable all others. It is TiVo's equivalent of an "easy mode." It is not supposed to detect and enable all supported resolutions, because that would require SD and HD resolution switching which the average customer wants to avoid.

Some switches and receivers don't report the correct resolution supported by the display, or they report a lower resolution when the TV is powered off. For example, many receivers report 1080i as the maximum supported resolution when the TV is on, but then report 480p as the maximum supported resolution when the TV is off.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

bkdtv said:


> Upon initial power up, many Yamaha receivers do not perform the proper handshake with the display to determine supported resolutions. Instead, the Yamaha reports 480p as the only supported resolution over HDMI, and the TiVo adjusts its output setting to reflect that.
> 
> On newer Yamaha receivers, changing "Monitor Check" to "SKIP" from "YES" in the Advanced Setup Menu will eliminate this behavior (See pg 124 of the V3900 manual). Note this menu can't be accessed via the Yamaha's GUI; you have to turn off the main power button on the front of the unit, then turn it on again while holding down the "Straight" button on the unit.
> 
> On older Yamaha receivers, the only workaround for this issue is to turn on the TV at least 10-15 seconds before the receiver.


Thanks for the info. My receiver is an RX-V663, which unfortunately doesn't have the "Monitor Check" parameter. Is there any workaround for this on the TiVo side? Shouldn't it be possible to force the resolution settings regardless of what the receiver is reporting back? I don't have any problems with the resolution settings on my Dish Network box being changed.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

1080p wouldn't stick, and mode changes to Netflix would cause my Samsung to sync out, requiring a power cycle. Making everything 1080i solved that problem.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm having the same problem with an Onkyo 607 between my PXL and a Sony EX500. If I turn off the TV and receiver, when I turn them back on the PXL has lost all my video checkboxes and only uses 1080i.

TiVo please fix this! Let us leave sticky settings. Allow us to disable the auto HDMI resolution sensing if we wish. My THD worked fine that way.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a JVC DLP rear projection TV that supports everything from 480i to 1080i. Initially, I selected to output ALL resolutions on my Premiere XL. However, it's a pain when the video format changes! My TV goes to a blank screen for 1-2 secs while it completes the HDMI handshakes. 

I've now opted to only output 1080i from my TiVo. Everything is much smoother now! I've also noticed that my XL seems to be running a little faster! There is no delay when switching between HD and SD menus and paging through HD only menus is faster too. I don't see any disadvantages visually by sticking to 1080i output from the TiVo. I think the TiVo does a better job at upconverting lower formats than my TV does displaying them natively! 

And by the way, the video outputs on my XL stuck as I set them. They didn't change by themselves.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

TrueTurbo said:


> And by the way, the video outputs on my XL stuck as I set them. They didn't change by themselves.


Most of the people with this problem are using switches and/or AV receivers that either (a) don't report the correctly supported resolutions during their power-up cycle, or (b) don't report the correctly reported resolutions when the TV is turned off.



ilh said:


> Let us leave sticky settings. Allow us to disable the auto HDMI resolution sensing if we wish. My THD worked fine that way.


I agree.

There are just too many switches and receivers that do not pass the correct resolutions via EDID on initial power-up and/or when the TV is powered off.

*After* a user has run through the autodetection wizard to confirm supported resolutions, the TiVo should lock those settings as enabled and ignore any changes reported by switches and receivers via EDID.


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have the same issue.
Every time I turn everything off and back on it's back to 1080i.

If you need to change the resolution on the fly you can press "Arrow Up" on the remote at any time during live TV or when playing back a recording.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

bkdtv said:


> Most of the people with this problem are using switches and/or AV receivers that either (a) don't report the correctly supported resolutions during their power-up cycle, or (b) don't report the correctly reported resolutions when the TV is turned off.


Interesting. I'm using a Monoprice 4-way HDMI switch in my setup. I have an older Denon AV Amp that doesn't have HDMI inputs. All my devices go through the HDMI switch to the TV and all the optical digital outputs go to my AV Amp. Thankfully, my setup doesn't suffer with this video output issue.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> Most of the people with this problem are using switches and/or AV receivers that either (a) don't report the correctly supported resolutions during their power-up cycle, or (b) don't report the correctly reported resolutions when the TV is turned off.


How could that be with a new Denon Receiver and a new Pioneer Kuro using 1.3 monoprice hdmi cables? I think Tivo is part of the problem. I never had this problem until the Premiere.


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

This is a known bug with the Premiere.
The Tivo HD or Series 3 does not exhibit this issue.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

eddieb187 said:


> This is a known bug with the Premiere.
> The Tivo HD or Series 3 does not exhibit this issue.


 That is interesting. Did you call Tivo and did they tell you it was a 'known bug?'


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

I set the TiVo's output format to 1080i only. When I turn the TV off then back on, the TiVo reverts it back to 720p only. no combination of anything I change will lock the setting. This is a 720p/1080i TV.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

miadlor said:


> I set the TiVo's output format to 1080i only. When I turn the TV off then back on, the TiVo reverts it back to 720p only. no combination of anything I change will lock the setting. This is a 720p/1080i TV.


I have a 720P HDTV that will handle 1080i and the PTXL will stay on whatever I put it on 720p or 1080i, I tried this because of this thread so the problem may be TV related as opposed to TiVo related, the TP may be more sensitive to the HDMI signal put out by your HDTV than the Series 3 was. I think TiVo wanted to stop, say 1080i HDMI signal going to a HDTV that could not handle it and that would give the customer just a black screen, they may have gotten calls from people that set the Series 3 to a resolution that their HDTV could not handle so TiVo went to a more automatic resolution system....just a guess on my part.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

lessd said:


> I have a 720P HDTV that will handle 1080i and the PTXL will stay on whatever I put it on 720p or 1080i, I tried this because of this thread so the problem may be TV related as opposed to TiVo related, the TP may be more sensitive to the HDMI signal put out by your HDTV than the Series 3 was. I think TiVo wanted to stop, say 1080i HDMI signal going to a HDTV that could not handle it and that would give the customer just a black screen, they may have gotten calls from people that set the Series 3 to a resolution that their HDTV could not handle so TiVo went to a more automatic resolution system....just a guess on my part.


It's not working. Tivo needs to change the Premiere so it stops this problem.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Have you gone through the Test Formats screen(s)? I don't know if that would make a difference or not; I just didn't see it mentioned as part of the process taken...


----------



## FoxFireX (May 8, 2002)

Not sure of all others, but this is probably representative. When I first hooked up the unit, it autoselected only one resolution. In my case, 480p. I did Test Formats, and confirmed 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i. (1080p doesn't work on my set.) This works fine for as long as I have things turned on and running. When I shut down receiver and television, it's about a fifty/fifty chance of coming back up either as I left it (four modes selected) or coming back up with only 480p selected. It's definitely HDMI autosensing, but it's doing something wrong; once the user has said "These modes are supported", it really ought to believe us rather than resetting back to what it thinks is right, when it could just be that everything isn't on and responding properly yet.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

FoxFireX said:


> Not sure of all others, but this is probably representative. When I first hooked up the unit, it autoselected only one resolution. In my case, 480p. I did Test Formats, and confirmed 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i. (1080p doesn't work on my set.) This works fine for as long as I have things turned on and running. When I shut down receiver and television, it's about a fifty/fifty chance of coming back up either as I left it (four modes selected) or coming back up with only 480p selected. It's definitely HDMI autosensing, but it's doing something wrong; once the user has said "These modes are supported", it really ought to believe us rather than resetting back to what it thinks is right, when it could just be that everything isn't on and responding properly yet.


+1


----------



## KnordRW (Sep 19, 2004)

For those of you having this problem, send an email to Margret Schmidt or ping her on twitter. I'm having a different hdmi sync issue, and she's been very responsive, and thru her so have the tivo engineers. Perhaps if we can get them working on the hdmi issues at the same time we can get a single patch to fix them at the same time.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

KnordRW said:


> For those of you having this problem, send an email to Margret Schmidt ...........


Where can I find the email?


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

miadlor said:


> Where can I find the email?


I have this res. output issue as well.
Reverts to 1080i.
Margret has been very responsive.
Because of her I will not be returning my PXL.
I will wait for TiVo to fix it.
The "c" update seems to have stopped the HDUI lockups for me.
Had one right after the update. Rebooted and none since.
Knock on wood.

[email protected]


----------



## RoundTuit (Dec 29, 2006)

I had a problem with output format selection sticking on day-1 of install, but since then, there has been no problem. I prefer "native" mode for my setup so I have all output formats selected. The last time I checked they were still selected.

I am traveling now so cannot check at the moment.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

Just got a reply from TiVoMargret, stating they're working on it.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

miadlor said:


> Just got a reply from TiVoMargret, stating they're working on it.


Ditto.


----------



## cgsussman (Mar 2, 2010)

Anybody see any improvement? I've been experiencing the same problem since I set up my XL 10 days ago (mine always reverts to 1080i only). My receiver is a Denon 4310, and I noticed some other people with the problem have Denon AVR's as well. Maybe the receiver is partially at fault, but you should definitely be able to set the Tivo so your output choices stick, or simply include a native mode. I know it's a bit picky, but I'd much rather have any upscaling done by my receiver.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

cgsussman said:


> Anybody see any improvement?


No change for me, but I wasn't expecting anything yet since the last word here was that they were "working on it."

My situation is a little different in that I am running through an HDMI switch that is apparently partly to blame. At least, I had the exact same issue with my previous Series 3 unit. I know it doesn't HAVE to be this way though, as I also have a DirecTV HR23 running through the switch and its resolution stays put.


----------



## abobrow (Jul 8, 2002)

I can confirm the problem on my setup too. When my Premiere was hooked directly to my tv, it kept my settings. When I introduced a Denon AVR1910, it loses my settings every time it turn off the tv. It reverts to 720p.

I'm not sure I care, but I've been having problems with video blackouts and I've been trying to keep any video processing out of the loop, at least to test it.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

abobrow said:


> I can confirm the problem on my setup too. When my Premiere was hooked directly to my tv, it kept my settings. When I introduced a Denon AVR1910, it loses my settings every time it turn off the tv. It reverts to 720p.
> 
> I'm not sure I care, but I've been having problems with video blackouts and I've been trying to keep any video processing out of the loop, at least to test it.


Yes, perhaps Denon is a bad mix with the Premiere in terms of HDMI autosensing. I think Tivo needs to revert back to how they set up HDMI with Tivo HD. I never had problems with that box.


----------



## abobrow (Jul 8, 2002)

Having Tivo output locked to one setting does make the menus quicker, I mean switching between HD and SD menus especially. And the Premiere tries to guide you towards one setting during initial setup. So maybe this is their way of telling us they really want us to stick to one output format. But I'd rather go with what the networks send out and let my tv do the translation.


----------



## test drive (Jan 23, 2010)

I am also experiencing the same format issues (new Denon 3310ci and Pioneer Kuro using Audioquest HDMI choc cables), but the key concern for me had been persistent intermittent (milliseconds) horizontal line artifacts displayed during play and FF on most scene changes, and now it seems likely related to this issue as described.

I tried to isolate various potential basic causes (e.g., grounding, cable signal, power conditioning, interference, HDMI connection) for the horizontal lines without success. I then recalled that the TPXL was not holding all the native video formats originally selected as reported here. Once I re-checked all boxes for formats, the artifact horizontal lines were cleared from same content where it had appeared previously on repeated views. As I haven't seen this posted here -- has anyone else found similar cause/effect?


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

I have been looking for this thread forever because I knew I couldn't be the only one with this issue.

I have a little more serious issue, when my PXL switches resolutions it switches to SD only and I loose my HD menus. It's so anoying some days I come home hit the TiVo button and...old menus. I get so mad.

I have a new Series 8 Samsung plasma and Yamaha RXV3900.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

I'm having the problem also connected through a Denon Receiver. I believe that previous posters have noted the issue well. I would only add that the problem appears to occur after the TV is turned off and then on even if the receiver remains on (albeit pointing at a different source from the TiVo).

By the way, I prefer the 'native' setup in order to minimize the number of times that the signal needs to be converted. My set is a 1080p60 set. So there needs to be a conversion from whatever is output from the TiVo. Because each conversion adds some noise to the originally transmitted information, I prefer to have as few conversions as possible (possibly at the cost of a delay whenever I switch a source or channel due to the need to reassess and change the conversion algorithm being used), thus I wish no conversion at the TiVo stage. I can certainly understand that some consumers may prefer to have faster switching at the cost of some (probably tiny) degradation of the signal, but I prefer signal purity and would like to be as easy to obtain it as on the Series 3. 

I hope that a future revision of the operating system will allow us to lock the resolution settings once the consumer has set them to his satisfaction.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

aforkosh said:


> I'm having the problem also connected through a Denon Receiver. I believe that previous posters have noted the issue well. I would only add that the problem appears to occur after the TV is turned off and then on even if the receiver remains on (albeit pointing at a different source from the TiVo).
> 
> By the way, I prefer the 'native' setup in order to minimize the number of times that the signal needs to be converted. My set is a 1080p60 set. So there needs to be a conversion from whatever is output from the TiVo. Because each conversion adds some noise to the originally transmitted information, I prefer to have as few conversions as possible (possibly at the cost of a delay whenever I switch a source or channel due to the need to reassess and change the conversion algorithm being used), thus I wish no conversion at the TiVo stage. I can certainly understand that some consumers may prefer to have faster switching at the cost of some (probably tiny) degradation of the signal, but I prefer signal purity and would like to be as easy to obtain it as on the Series 3.
> 
> I hope that a future revision of the operating system will allow us to lock the resolution settings once the consumer has set them to his satisfaction.


Beautifully stated...


----------



## FenRhodes (Mar 6, 2010)

I just got an email from Margret saying they've developed a fix for the problem of the resolution output settings not holding. She says the patch will be sent out with the next update (not the one we are in the process of getting now, but the one after that).

I'm especially glad because the ability to have native resolution output was a big reason I got my Premiere XL in the first place (I'm a TiVo newbie).


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

FenRhodes said:


> I just got an email from Margret saying they've developed a fix for the problem of the resolution output settings not holding. She says the patch will be sent out with the next update (not the one we are in the process of getting now, but the one after that).
> 
> I'm especially glad because the ability to have native resolution output was a big reason I got my Premiere XL in the first place (I'm a TiVo newbie).


Were you lead to believe a certain timeline?


----------



## FenRhodes (Mar 6, 2010)

No, she didn't say anything about how long. Just that the fix would be with the next scheduled update.


----------



## cgsussman (Mar 2, 2010)

FenRhodes said:


> I just got an email from Margret saying they've developed a fix for the problem of the resolution output settings not holding. She says the patch will be sent out with the next update (not the one we are in the process of getting now, but the one after that).
> 
> I'm especially glad because the ability to have native resolution output was a big reason I got my Premiere XL in the first place (I'm a TiVo newbie).


Cool. I'd still like to see a "native" setting, but at least they're fixing this bug.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cgsussman said:


> Cool. I'd still like to see a "native" setting, but at least they're fixing this bug.


It already has a Native setting. That's what choosing all resolutiosn does. I prefer me choosing the resolutions over the device. Since I know my resolution choices will be 100% correct. If they had just a native setting, I'm, sure it would screw a bunch of people that have equipment that cannot handle all the resolutions.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

cgsussman said:


> Cool. I'd still like to see a "native" setting, but at least they're fixing this bug.


I would like to see that as well (just like the Tivo HD has).


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

aforkosh said:


> I'm having the problem also connected through a Denon Receiver. I believe that previous posters have noted the issue well. I would only add that the problem appears to occur after the TV is turned off and then on even if the receiver remains on (albeit pointing at a different source from the TiVo).
> 
> By the way, I prefer the 'native' setup in order to minimize the number of times that the signal needs to be converted.





sghrush said:


> I would like to see that as well (just like the Tivo HD has).


As indicated above, native is what you get when all resolutions are checked. The Premiere's implementation just provides more flexibility so you can output all or a subset of resolutions natively. For example, you can upconvert SD and output all HD natively; that wasn't possible on the TiVo HD.

Now, TiVo needs to "fix" their software so it retains users' video output settings. It does for many HDMI implementations, including mine, but not all. TiVo needs to ignore EDID information when resolutions are set through the wizard, just like Scientific Atlanta, Sony, and others do with their devices.


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

Just adding a +1 to this for my new Premiere. I run the HDMI from 2 DirecTV HR20s and the Premiere through my Onkyo TX-SR706 which upconverts to 1080p so I want native input. No problem on the HRs but as with others the Premiere keeps going back to 1080i only. If I go through the Test Resolutions, everything passes and then I'm OK for a while again.


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

I know many people are having this problem. Does anyone have the problem of the TiVo switching to only SD resolution?

My TiVo changes back to 480i with "SD MENUS" every time the receiver turns on or off. This is EXTREMELY obnoxious. I paid really good money for the new Premiere and it gives me no more functionality than my HD TiVo did.

I'm sorry but TiVo "working on it" is not an acceptable response to me after shelling out for the new unit. I have been a avid TiVo supporter my entire life and often have discussions with friends about why TiVo is so much better than their "DVR." At this pace though I can't say I will keep promoting their products.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

Tony Chick said:


> Just adding a +1 to this for my new Premiere. I run the HDMI from 2 DirecTV HR20s and the Premiere through my Onkyo TX-SR706 which upconverts to 1080p so I want native input. No problem on the HRs but as with others the Premiere keeps going back to 1080i only. If I go through the Test Resolutions, everything passes and then I'm OK for a while again.


And sadly, this issue was not fixed in the 14.4 update.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

michman said:


> I know many people are having this problem. Does anyone have the problem of the TiVo switching to only SD resolution?
> 
> My TiVo changes back to 480i with "SD MENUS" every time the receiver turns on or off. This is EXTREMELY obnoxious. I paid really good money for the new Premiere and it gives me no more functionality than my HD TiVo did.
> 
> I'm sorry but TiVo "working on it" is not an acceptable response to me after shelling out for the new unit. I have been a avid TiVo supporter my entire life and often have discussions with friends about why TiVo is so much better than their "DVR." At this pace though I can't say I will keep promoting their products.


Yes, my receiver switches back to the SD menus by default now, which is even more annoying than what it used to do. It used to change the output to 480p, then I would reset it to 1080i and it would switch me back to HD menus automatically. Now I have to reset to 1080i, but it keeps the SD menus until I manually switch them back... not difficult by any means, but one more inconvenient step. Please fix this issue!


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> TiVo needs to "fix" their software so it retains users' video output settings. TiVo needs to ignore EDID information when resolutions are set through the wizard, just like Scientific Atlanta, Sony, and others do with their devices.


You are so right. I hope Tivo makes this change soon because this issue is the main reason I want to dump the Premiere and use something else like Moxy.


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

Any new news on this? I am really tired of waiting for TiVo to fix this.

I spoke to technical support today the the moron on the other end (don't talk to Chad) said it was a problem with my internet connection. WHAT?!?! He didn't know what a handshake was or how to fix it. He kept telling me to change the resolution under video output. _Ohhhhh, I never thought out that!!!_

That was sarcasm if you couldn't tell.

I am so frustrated!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Could the issue be from the TiVo rebooting? If you have premiere that reboots on occassion, that could affect the output resolutions that are checked. I know if I disconnect a Premiere to take over to my girlfriends, when it boots up, it will only have a couple of resolutions checked. And when I bring it back home and boot it up, it might only have one or several. But once I manually check everything, my resolutions will stay put, until I unplug it to move it.


----------



## dave826 (Jul 15, 2010)

FoxFireX said:


> Not sure of all others, but this is probably representative. When I first hooked up the unit, it autoselected only one resolution. In my case, 480p. I did Test Formats, and confirmed 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i. (1080p doesn't work on my set.) This works fine for as long as I have things turned on and running. When I shut down receiver and television, it's about a fifty/fifty chance of coming back up either as I left it (four modes selected) or coming back up with only 480p selected. It's definitely HDMI autosensing, but it's doing something wrong; once the user has said "These modes are supported", it really ought to believe us rather than resetting back to what it thinks is right, when it could just be that everything isn't on and responding properly yet.


my tivo premiere is doing something similar. I will be working with the unit running HDMI through my yamaha reciever and out to my tv. all of these are up to 1080p compatable. I will set everything up for all formats. my cable provider is good up to 1080i. It will work good for periods of time with this setting but will eventually reset itself back to 720p(the tivo changes back). when I say eventually I mean it is sometimes daily definitly not lasting more than two days before reseting to 720p. I have tried to match the consistancy with turning different things off as well as putting the tivo on standby but can not be certian of a connection. any ideas people may have is welcome


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

dave826 said:


> my tivo premiere is doing something similar. I will be working with the unit running HDMI through my yamaha reciever and out to my tv. all of these are up to 1080p compatable. I will set everything up for all formats. my cable provider is good up to 1080i. It will work good for periods of time with this setting but will eventually reset itself back to 720p(the tivo changes back). when I say eventually I mean it is sometimes daily definitly not lasting more than two days before reseting to 720p. I have tried to match the consistancy with turning different things off as well as putting the tivo on standby but can not be certian of a connection. any ideas people may have is welcome


According to [email protected], she said this HDMI handshake issue should be fixed in the next tivo update. I can't wait as this is the one number issue that bugs me about the Premiere. My guess is that tivo will have to adjust the Premiere's HDMI autosensing to be less sensitive (more like the Tivo HD).


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

Got 14.5..................same issue.


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

I tested multiple times and 14.5 does not correct the video output issue.
This does not seem like it would be difficult to fix.
My TiVo HD does not exhibit this behavior.


----------



## FoxFireX (May 8, 2002)

Just another data point. 14.5, still doesn't work properly. Seriously, guys, the moment we pick "Test Formats" and select which ones are supported, don't mess with it! I don't really care what restarts between now and then, once I've told the unit what modes are supported, they should just stick.


----------



## randd (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone have a ETA on a fix for this issue?


----------



## randd (Sep 7, 2010)

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?postID=10440354&ie=x#e10440354 Same issues being reported in help forum


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

> This error you are experiencing with the Premiere box is a known software problem that our developers are hard at work trying to fix. We hope to have it fixed within the next update or two. As of right now, we do not have a work around to resolve your issue


So... maybe by 2011 if we're lucky?


----------



## _Ryan_ (Apr 4, 2010)

Just noticed that TiVo Margret recently twittered that this issue would likely be fixed in software update 14.7 (not 14.6 unfortunately).

(for what it's worth, I experience the issue discussed in this thread using my Premiere with my Sony DH510 receiver)

here's the back and forth tweet regarding the lack of a fix in 14.6:

"Addressing specific bugs? I'm still having problems with video output reverting back to only 720p."
Margret: "We are still working on that one, but I believe 14.7 will fix it."


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

I've got a bit of a different problem but similar. My output settings seem to "stick". When I check them they are still checked and according to my TV when I go from a broadcast or recording that is 1080i to 720p the TV is getting the appropriate format.
A while back I requested the software with the Netflix "Out of memory" issue. My premiere is now running 14.6 with that fix.

Whatever has happened I am not getting 1080p 24 passthrough anymore. I had several video files that would playback in 1080p 24 (my TV confirmed that it was receiving 1080p 24). In the past week I've noticed that playing back the same files now result in 1080i output. If I check the Tivo settings the 1080p 24 passthrough option is still checked. Again, these files were playing back and outputting in 1080p 24 last time I looked at them. I haven't checked any Amazon files to see if they work yet.
Could my problem be part of the output resolution issue?


----------



## HD4me2 (Sep 23, 2007)

This is a real nuisance since I use a DVDO iScan Duo VP which needs the native format to do it's thing.
Cable channel formats run from 480i to 1080i, most Encore channels for example use 480i and must be sent to the Duo as is without any conversion by the Premiere.

As it stands now I constantly have to access the video setting to re-enable all formats.
Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes, I hope it gets fixed soon as well.


----------



## slingster (Aug 2, 2008)

Just bought the premiere yesterday and got the same problem. My HDTV supports 1080p but the premiere keeps leaving the output setting at 1080i. My premiere is hooked up with analog cable and OTA antenna, where I receive HD local channels. Is it the reason that the premiere setting is at 1080i is because these HD channels are broadcasted in 1080i and not 1080p? Or the premiere is messed up like many posted here?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

slingster said:


> Just bought the premiere yesterday and got the same problem. My HDTV supports 1080p but the premiere keeps leaving the output setting at 1080i. My premiere is hooked up with analog cable and OTA antenna, where I receive HD local channels. Is it the reason that the premiere setting is at 1080i is because these HD channels are broadcasted in 1080i and not 1080p? Or the premiere is messed up like many posted here?


The only way to get 1080p out of the TiVo is to have 1080p content put onto the box. I do it using pyTivo, an application that transfers videos from your PC to TiVo. I believe another way is through Amazon VOD (though I can't say for sure - I haven't ordered anything from Amazon for awhile).


----------



## matt8268 (Nov 28, 2006)

What's up with Tivo Margaret saying it will be fixed "in the next release" two different times and then two times the next upgrade comes out and it's not fixed? It just doesn't seem like they are able to fix their bugs. In my mind, they should be embarrassed a bug like that made it into a final release, and do everything possible to fix it immediately. Sadly, I'm getting used to a bug being around for a year before being addressed. That's pretty shameful.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

My TiVo Premiere was updated to system 14.7 in the last day or so. My settings now stick. 

In my case, everything is connected through a Denon Receiver which resulted in the Video Output being reset to 1080i when the TV set was turned off. It now retains my pseudo-native setting (i.e. TiVo preserves outputting in whatever form the input arrived.).


----------



## FoxFireX (May 8, 2002)

So far so good with 14.7 over here. Had to set the modes after the update, but haven't been forced to redo it since. Won't count it fixed until I've played with it a few more days, but looking promising.


----------

